# Mal ne Frage zur HS33 Befestigung mit Integrated Direct Mount



## DrmZ (18. Dezember 2020)

Moin!

Ich hab mir gerade ein Trial Bike aufgebaut mit ner Echo Urban Gabel und HS33 Direct Mounts und Schellen auch von Echo.
Das ganze gehts etwas in Richtung Youngtimer, deshalb ist da ne ältere HS33 Tomac dran.

Ich hab nun das Problem, dass ich die Schrauben für die Befestigungsschelle nur ganz leicht festziehen kann.
Sie drücken sonst schnell den Bremszylinder zusammen, so dass sich die Bremsbacken nur noch träge wieder zurückstellen, wenn ich den Bremshebel loslasse. Oder sie bewegen sich gar nicht mehr, wenn noch einen Tick fester.

Wenn die Schrauben aber zu lose sind, rutscht mir dem Bremszylinder in der Schellr schon nach außen, wenn ich richtig zupack.
Der Druckpunkt ist dann schon schwammig und irgenwann ist der Hebel am Lenker und der Bremszylinder sitzt 5mm weiter weg von der Felge.
Auch nicht gut.

Gefühlt gibt es da nur ein kleines Fenster, wo der Belag noch rein und rausfährt und der Zylinder fest genug in der Schelle sitzt.
Hab zwar kein Drehmomentschlüssel aber ich hab sonst keine Schrauben am Rad, die nur so sachte angezogen werden dürfen.
Kenne das Problem von den alten Evolution Adaptern so auch nicht.

Ist das normal so?
Mach ich da was falsch?

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss von der Bremse / Schelle.


----------



## BlueJack (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann's grad auf dem Foto nicht erkennen, aber hast du einen zusätzlichen Ring um den Bremssattel, der dann zwischen Sattel und Klemme sitzt (meistens aus Plastik)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrmZ (19. Dezember 2020)

Ja, bei dem Set sind Ringe aus Alu dabei (jeweils zwei halbe Ringe pro Seite) und die sind auch montiert.
Ich hatte es aber auch mit dem Plastikring von Magura probiert.
Macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Sespri (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe in der Teilekiste meines zerlegten 93er Klein Attitude gewühlt, um ein paar Fotos meiner Bremse zu machen.

Das Ausrichten war jeweils ein Gefummel, das steht ausser Frage. Der Plastikring ist aussen leicht bombiert, die Gegenschalen auch und damit konnte man unendlich viele Möglichkeiten der Ausrichtung erziehen (Inklusive Langlöcher der Halter, deshalb das Gefummel). Aber einmal fest, verschob sich da gar nix. Da reichte bereits etwas mehr als Handfest anziehen. Die Rillen im Bremskolben klemmten den Ring zusätzlich innen fest. Da muss bei Dir irgendwas nicht stimmen, wenn das nicht hält. Alles fettfrei und sauber? Auch das der Kolben klemmt, ist komisch. In den 90er war bei mir nix mit Drehmoment. Angezogen und fertig, aber der Kolben lief immer geschmeidig.

Gegen den schwammigen Druckpunkt half der Bügel. Ich glaube, der nannte sich damals Bremsbooster. Die beiden L-förmigen Nasen der Halter stützten sich innen an der Gabel/Rahmen ab und vorne kam der Booster. Links im Bild einfach über den Schraubenkopf gestülpt und rechts mit Langloch ausgerichtet und man konnte das Ganze schön spannungsfrei einstellen. Zum Booster; vorne habe ich sogar zwei übereinandergelötet, damit ich einen noch knackigeren Druckpunkt hatte.

Grosser Bremshebel und wenn die Reibpaarung Felge/Belag stimmte, war dann nix mit einfach reinlagen. Aus zügiger Geschwindigkeit vorne gebremst wurde das HR definitiv leichter und hoppelte über den Boden.


----------



## DrmZ (19. Dezember 2020)

@Sespri
Danke für die Antwort. So funktioniert das ja bei mir am Hinterrad.
Also mit dem Evolution Adapter auf dem Canti Sockel wie bei deiner RaceLine.

Die Befestigung an der Gabel vorn ist ein anderes Prinzip mit einer speziellen Schelle, die direkt in Gewinde in der Gabel geschraubt werden. (Integrated Direct Mount nennt Magura das)
Da gibt es keine Canti Sockel.
Ensprechend kann auch der Evolution Adapter und Brake Booster nicht benutzt werden.
Die Gabel ist an der Stelle bereits verstärkt, dass ein Brake Booster unnötig ist.

Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand von den Trialern hier seine Erfahrung teilen.
Denn die Befestigung der HS33 mit Direct Mounts ist ja vor allem bei Trial Bikes geläufig.
Hab den Titel mal enstprechend angepasst.


----------



## Sespri (19. Dezember 2020)

Oha - ein Kenner.. Und ich dachte, da fragt einer, der die Bremse frisch erstanden und keinen Plan hat.


----------



## Raymond12 (19. Dezember 2020)

Probiers mal ohne den Ring. Ich kenne deine Schelle nicht,  aber ich fahre ohne Plastikringe.


----------



## DrmZ (20. Dezember 2020)

@Raymond12
Danke für den Tip, hab ich gerade mal ausprobiert.
Funktioniert aber leider nicht, weil die beiden Hälften der Schellen dann schon zusammenstoßen, bevor der Bremszylinder überhaupt geklemmt wird.

Ich hab die Echo SL M6 Schellen.
Es gibt von Echo auch noch die TR M6 Schellen, die ohne Ringe konzipiert sind - vielleicht teste ich die bei Gelegenheit mal aus.

Welche Schellen fährst du?


----------



## Raymond12 (20. Dezember 2020)

DrmZ schrieb:


> @Raymond12
> Danke für den Tip, hab ich gerade mal ausprobiert.
> Funktioniert aber leider nicht, weil die beiden Hälften der Schellen dann schon zusammenstoßen und bevor der Bremszylinder überhaupt geklemmt wird.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das wüsste, die waren da schon dran.


----------



## ecols (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo @DrmZ , was du beschreibst hab ich im Trialumfeld noch nie gehört - und ich bin doch schon etwas länger dabei. Also dass die Klemmkraft der Schellen die Kolben blockiert. Kannst du mal mit dem Messschieber nachmessen wie groß die Kolben von der Tomac sind? Ich hab noch einige ältere Modelle daheim und kann die dann auch mal mit anderen vergleichen. 
Meine Intuition sagt mir: Entweder stimmt am Kolben irgendwas nicht, oder es gibt tatsächlich minimale Unterschiede (die sollten sich dann aber ja mit einem beherzten Griff zum Sandpapier auflösen lassen).


----------



## DrmZ (21. Dezember 2020)

ecols schrieb:


> Hallo @DrmZ , was du beschreibst hab ich im Trialumfeld noch nie gehört - und ich bin doch schon etwas länger dabei. Also dass die Klemmkraft der Schellen die Kolben blockiert. Kannst du mal mit dem Messschieber nachmessen wie groß die Kolben von der Tomac sind? Ich hab noch einige ältere Modelle daheim und kann die dann auch mal mit anderen vergleichen.
> Meine Intuition sagt mir: Entweder stimmt am Kolben irgendwas nicht, oder es gibt tatsächlich minimale Unterschiede (die sollten sich dann aber ja mit einem beherzten Griff zum Sandpapier auflösen lassen).



Der Durchmesser sind 23mm.
Würde mich jetzt echt wundern.
Die Tomac sollte die normale HS33 sein nur in rot mit dem Tomac Schriftzug drauf.
Kann natürlich sein, das die Bremszylinder mal einen weg bekommen haben - die hatte ich vor ca. nem Jahr gebraucht gekauft und jetzt zum ersten Mal montiert.

Ich hab gestern, als ich Raymonds Tip ohne die Ringe getestet hatte mal die Innenseiten der Aluringe mit ner Feile angeraut. In der Hoffnung, dass sie dann weniger auf dem Bremszylinder verrutschen.
Danach musste ich die Kolben ja neu ausrichten / einstellen und momentan funktioniert es gut.
Muss aber nachwievor nur leicht festziehen.
Ich mache es so, dass ich den Inbusschlüssel mit der langen Seite in den Schraubenkopf stecke und dann mit der kurzen Seite ja weniger Hebelkraft zum festziehen hab. So klappt es erstmal.

Achso:
Was komisch ist, dass es links und rechts passiert, dass ich mit Schrauben fest anziehen die Bremskolben blockiere.
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass beide Bremszylinder defekt sind.
Klar, kann natürlich sein, dass der Vorbesitzer die mal so fest angeknallt hat, dass sich beide Zylinder verformt haben und nun empfindlicher auf Druck reagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (21. Dezember 2020)

Also prinzipiell kann das schon passieren, dass die schellen den Kolben festsetzen. Das ist mir schon paar mal passiert weil ich prinzipiell alles viel zu fest ziehe.

Die SL schellen sind ja schön und bestimmt auch 2 Gramm leichter als die Konkurenz, da du da aber augenscheinlich eine neue Felge mit neuen Belägen etc fährst würde Ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten, dass du die verstellfunktion der Ringe nicht benötigst. Also bestell dir für 20-30€ eine 4Punkt Aufnahme ohne diese Plastik/Alu Ringe á la TNN und dann sollte das auch bestens funktionieren.
oft ist es vom hersteller auch gewollt, dass zwischen den schellen ein Luftspalt bleibt also bitte nicht VOllgas bis nichts mehr passiert an den schrauben.

LG
Elias


----------



## ecols (21. Dezember 2020)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Der Durchmesser sind 23mm.
> Würde mich jetzt echt wundern.
> Die Tomac sollte die normale HS33 sein nur in rot mit dem Tomac Schriftzug drauf.
> Kann natürlich sein, das die Bremszylinder mal einen weg bekommen haben - die hatte ich vor ca. nem Jahr gebraucht


war die Tomac nicht ne HS22? Hat sich die nicht hauptsächlich durch unterschiedliche Kolbengrößen von der Hs33 unterschieden? (Wenn ich mich richtig dunkel erinnere aber beim Geber...)

Vermutlich gehts um mehr als mm genau - und wenn du einmal rund herum misst müsstest du eine Verformung auch beobachten. 

Blöde Frage: Aber hast du die Magura selbst befüllt? Also ist frisches Öl drin? Hast du die Kolben schon mal zusätzlich geschmiert? (Du bist hier im Trialforum, da wird schonmal Wasser eingefüllt


----------



## DrmZ (21. Dezember 2020)

@ecols
Es gab 1996 schonmal die neonrote "Johnny T" - die basierte auf der HS22, hatte aber wie die RaceLine D schon den roten Verstellknopf auf dem Bremshebel.
Ich hab die rote (nicht neon) "Tomac" - die kam später und ist schon die HS33.

Die Bremsen wurden beim Fachhändler neu befüllt und entlüftet.
Der fährt selbst schon seit den 90ern Magura und weiß was er tut.

Ich mess gleich nochmal ringrum und poste Bilder.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Dezember 2020)

Bin sowohl die Tomac als auch die Jonny t am Fahrrad gefahren weil ich die eine für die andere gehalten habe.... daran wird’s nicht liegen. Ich denke das sind die Klemmen schuld


----------



## DrmZ (21. Dezember 2020)

Kann mit dem messschieber keinen Unterschied feststellen.




Ich werd dann einfach bei der nächsten Bestellung mal Klemmen ohne Ringe mitbestellen - vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (23. Dezember 2020)

Sind die Klemmen vielleicht unrund und drücken den Zylinder unrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (23. Dezember 2020)

Was für einen Durchmesser haben die Kolben?


----------



## DrmZ (23. Dezember 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Was für einen Durchmesser haben die Kolben?



Durchmesser ist 22,7mm siehe Bilder in Post #16.
Die Schellen sind neu, CNC gefräst aus Alu.
Da verformt sich ja eigentlich nichts außer die sind falsch gefräst.
Würde mich aber wundern, weil dann wäre ich sicher nicht der erste mit dem Problem.

Am Ende ist das jetzt alles Spekulation.
Ich werde einfach nach den Feiertagen nochmal andere Schellen bestellen und das grenzt das Problem dann ja schonmal ein.
Ansonsten finde ich sicher auch nochmal zwei rote Magura Bremskolben, falls es an denen liegt.


----------



## Sespri (23. Dezember 2020)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Durchmesser ist 22,7mm siehe Bilder in Post #16.


Der Kolben - nicht der Aussendurchmesser des Zylinders. Belag raus und leicht die Bremse drücken und du kannst nachmessen. Bei mir sind`s 14mm.

Ich frage mich, ob das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert hat, die Zylinder dünnwandiger oder die Kolben dicker geworden sind. Weil, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass meine 27(!!) Jahre alt sind und wirklich wie am ersten Tag funktioneren, staune ich echt, dass die klemmen.

Vielleicht ist auch die Verarbeitungsqualität gesunken - ist doch leider bei vielen Dingen so. Vor gar nicht so langer Zeit für die Ewigkeit und heute Ex und hopp.


----------



## DrmZ (23. Dezember 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Der Kolben - nicht der Aussendurchmesser des Zylinders. Belag raus und leicht die Bremse drücken und du kannst nachmessen. Bei mir sind`s 14mm.



Alles klar.
Ja sind bei mir auch 14mm.

Das muss auch an der Kombination Schelle und Bremse liegen weil am Hinterrad hab ich ja die selbe Bremse.
Also auch die rote HS33 Tomac, genauso alt (als Set gekauft) nur eben mit dem Evolutionadapter auf Cantisockeln befestigt.
Und die Schrauben von den Evolution - Adaptern kann ich ja normal festziehen.
Deshalb hats mich ja überhaupt gewundert, dass die vorderen so empfindlich reagieren.
Die Schelle muss also vom Prinzip her den Bremszylinder mehr quetschen oder die vorderen Bremszylinder (auf beiden Seiten) haben mal einen mitbekommen, so dass sie jetzt empfindlicher auf Druck reagieren als die hinteren.

Wie gesagt, mit viel Feingefühl bekomm ichs schon hin, daß die Bremse nicht verrutscht aber auch noch nicht blockiert.
Aus den bisherigen Rückmeldungen kann ich schließen, daß das so nicht normal ist.
Das ist ja schonmal was.


----------



## thomasg2466 (24. Dezember 2020)

Moin, hast schon mal die hintere vorne montiert? Oder auch mal 'ne andere Magura vorne zur Probe montieren und schauen ob es funzt.


----------



## DrmZ (25. Dezember 2020)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> Moin, hast schon mal die hintere vorne montiert? Oder auch mal 'ne andere Magura vorne zur Probe montieren und schauen ob es funzt.



Hab gerade mal die Hinterradbremse vorn probiert und die kann ich normal festschrauben.
Die Kolben fahren ohne Mucken rein und raus.
Das heißt es sind wirklich die Zylinder von der vorderen Bremse das Problem.
Interressant.

Also falls jemand zwei rote HS33 Kolben übrig haben sollte, gern Bescheid sagen!


----------



## BikingDevil (13. Januar 2021)

Nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung sind/sitzen die Directmount Schellen von Magura strammer als einige Tuningschellen... hol für 12-15€ n Satz originale und probier nochmal. Einige wenige 10tel mm machen hier ne Menge aus... plus die original Kusto Einlageringe von Magura. @DrmZ


----------



## DrmZ (13. Januar 2021)

@BikingDevil Nachdem ich die Hinterradbremse mit den selben Schellen vorn montiert hatte und das Problem nicht mehr auftrat, bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass es an den Bremskolben der vorderen Bremse liegt.
Das Rad ist gerade beim Schrauber und er tauscht die Kolben aus.
Danach bin ich dann schlauer


----------



## BikingDevil (13. Januar 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> @BikingDevil Nachdem ich die Hinterradbremse mit den selben Schellen vorn montiert hatte und das Problem nicht mehr auftrat, bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass es an den Bremskolben der vorderen Bremse liegt.
> Das Rad ist gerade beim Schrauber und er tauscht die Kolben aus.
> Danach bin ich dann schlauer


Die Teile sind ja damals gegossen worden, also kann ich mir bei bestem Willen keine so großen Toleranzen vorstellen in den Formen. Aber wer weiß...


----------



## DrmZ (13. Januar 2021)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> Die Teile sind ja damals gegossen worden, also kann ich mir bei bestem Willen keine so großen Toleranzen vorstellen in den Formen.



Nee, ich vermute die wurden mal "kaltverformt" und reagieren jetzt besonders empfindlich auf Druck.
Anders kann ichs mir auch nicht erklären.
Hab ja auch die ganze Zeit gedacht es liegt an den Schellen aber dann würde das Problem mit den Kolben von der hinteren Bremse ja genauso auftreten.

Hab aber im rad-forum dazu auch schon Threads gefunden. Es scheint ein bekanntes Problem zu sein, dass sich der Zylinder durch zu starkes Anziehen der Evo Adapter leicht verformt und die Kolben dann schwerer rein und rausfahren. Da hab ich wohl einfach Pech gehabt - war ja ne gebrauchte aus den Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

